# NVRAM flash clear



## Beckzilla (Oct 29, 2007)

How to clear the NVRAM since channel 1 does not work for this anymore. Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can try an smart search for "clearmybox"


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> You can try an smart search for "clearmybox"


Plus 1 for this way. After you search choose Keyword and then let it do it's thing.

It cleans out all data while leaving your settings, series, recording in tact.
It will take it 48 hours to rebuild it all after you do this.
I have done it to each of my receivers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> Recordings? Not so much. I applied this thinking that it would only clear my NVRAM. I've now got 100% disk space available.
> 
> Thanks for the sour persimmons, bub.


Check again, maybe in a few minutes.

It does clear more than NVRAM however (and I'm not really sure it does that.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Check again, maybe in a few minutes.
> 
> It does clear more than NVRAM however (and I'm not really sure it does that.)


Weird post....

Quoted posted not on thread??????


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Weird post....
> 
> Quoted posted not on thread??????


I think he found them!


----------

